# Need blank recommendation



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I need a good blank recommendation for an offshore boat spinning rod for my spheros 12000FA (50lb braid). I want to throw large poppers, live cigs and hard tails for whatever I see on top out to 60 miles offshore. 7-7'6" will be ideal for my boat. The OTI popping blanks look interesting but I'm not sure if the tip is too light for throwing larger bait. The Batson RCJB84H (west coast jigging) blank seems really stout but it's a contender. I don't like solid glass moderate action blanks so something like a composite fast taper is what I'm looking for.

thanks


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Shimano Terez, Phenix Megalodon, Phenix Titan


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

+1 on those phenix rods. I love all of mine. Or seeker Hercules, calstsr, heard great things on blackfin rods to (made in Stuart fl)


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

United composites is also another good option (original seeker builders)


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Batson RCJB84H :thumbsup:


----------

